# 2009 AAC - Acuavida Aquascaping Contest



## HermetiC (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi friends, im new here. Im an Spanish Aquascaping fan and think this new maybe could be interesting.

I come to announce that it has been recently opened a new and very interesting aquascaping contest, the *AAC - Acuavida Aquascaping Contest 2009* from Spain!

The contest start's on March 1 and the participation it´s totally free, all people can enter this contest.

This contest has been brought into being by the portal Acuavida.com, with the aim of uniting all aquascaping enthusiasts of Spain and all the world in order to increase, expand and disseminate the fanastic world of aquaristics.

Here we are some interesting links:

AAC Contest Guidelines
 AAC Grading Guidelines

Best wishes and best regards!


----------



## HermetiC (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi friends!

¡¡The applications period is already open!!
You can participate with your aquariums withs the next form: AAC 2009 Application

Here is the prizes list: Prizes list AAC 2009

Hope to see you all in the contest!


----------



## HermetiC (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi friends!
*Only 4 days left for the closing date!*
We are waiting your applications. Complete the application form: http://aac.acuavida.com/component/jforms/4/91

Regards!


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Estimated friends of Hobbie: 
Already are published the official results of the AAC-2009 
Expected are of his like.

http://aac.acuavida.com/aac-2009

Miron Silva, First position in the cathegory Mini Aquariums:










Harald Schneider, Second position in the cathegory Mini Aquariums:










Guillermo Barrientos, Third position in the cathegory Mini Aquariums:










Peter Szalay First position in the cathegory Aquariums Medium:










Jordi Pelegrí (Pele) Second position in the cathegory Aquariums Medium:










Vojislav Milijic Third position in the cathegory Aquariums Medium:










Massimo Faberi First position in the cathegory Large Aquariums:










Pasquale Buonpane Second position in the cathegory Large Aquariums:










David Williams Third position in the cathegory Aquariums Medium:










Sincere Regards,

Samsara


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, really worthy aquascapers.


----------



## HermetiC (Feb 23, 2009)

*AAC 2009 Gallery*:
http://www.aac.acuavida.com/gallery/AAC_2009/
*
And here is the World Ranking:*
http://aac.acuavida.com/aac09_wr.pdf

Regards!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful aquariums! Thank you for sharing. Please encourage all of your participants to enter the AGA's aquascaping contest. http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Great Contest, really enjoyed it!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great looking tanks! I've seen Dave's tank (#6) in person, and it's definitely impressive. Great work guys!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad I wasn't a judge, they all looked beautiful.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice contest. 

A slide show of the tanks would be a bit more beneficial for people to see, but well done none the less.


----------



## piolin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Acuavida Aquascaping Contest-2010*

*Acuavida Aquascaping Contest 2010*
Only 3 days to the closing date.Have you participated yet? If not you're on time
Please send now your free application: 
http://aac.acuavida.com/application

Prizes worth more than € 4.000 for the winners!
We'll be waiting your application!Thank you!


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow so many incredible scapes!


----------



## piolin (Apr 16, 2008)

jej Yes...

Only 2 days to the closing date.Have you participated yet? If not you're on time
Please send now your free application: http://aac.acuavida.com/application
Prizes worth more than € 4.000 for the winners!
We'll be waiting your application!Thank you!


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL, I'll have to put in my A game to not get last in this contest!


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Those tanks are all amazing.


----------



## Samsara (Mar 21, 2005)

Estimated friends of Hobbie: 
Already are published the official results of the AAC-2010
Expected are of his like.

Mini Tanks: 
1º - Siak Wee Yeo (Malaysia) 
2º - Jordi Pelegri (Spain) 
3º - Wolinski Grégoire (France)

Medium Tanks: 
1º - Siak Wee Yeo (Malaysia) 
2º - Fabiano Marcos Gobbo (Brazil) 
3º - Riccardo Gallego Garcia (Italy)

Large Tanks: 
1º - Pasquale Buonpane (Italy) 
2º - Gary Jose Chagas (Brazil) 
3º - Massimo Faberi (Italy)

http://www.aac.acuavida.com/gallery/AAC_2010/

http://aac.acuavida.com/aac10_wr.pdf

Bets regards


----------



## piolin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Acuavida Aquascaping Contest 2010*

Galery Open!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

none of the links work


----------

